# Lump on a log



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Our V is just about 14 months old. She is a typical V and goes off the wall sometimes but for the most part she is very mellow. She's by my side napping under her blanket as I type this. My boyfriend says I'm silly for worrying, but after reading so many posts about how wild V's are and how they are constantly on the go, I'm concerned she's not "normal". 

She gets walked daily and goes to the dog park each night for a 1-2 hour play session with her furry friends. When she is out and about she is on the move: running, fetching sticks, swimming, etc. It's when she's around the house that she's a lump. She loves her favorite spot on the couch and spends a lot of her time there. I feel like I should be thanking the Vizsla god's that she isn't always a wild and crazy kid, but I just want to make sure that others have V's that aren't always mimicking the energizer bunny!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't believe you have a reason to worry - sounds like your V gets enough exercise 

Our dogs are mellow at home too, especially Max - he is always the first to hit the "snooze button". He sleeps a lot! I would say 4-6 hours during the day and from 9pm to 6am every night.

You have a very normal V


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Coya,

As long as Oso gets his exercise (as your V certainly does), he sleeps most of the day. He is sleeping right now. He will do zoomies around the dog park and gets overly excited to see people/other dogs sometimes when we are out, but at home he is mild.

If it is a day where he doesn't get his exercise, he still doesn't do zoomies at home. He will just find stuff to chew like paper towels or pens. I would say a bit restless, but not wild at all. 

Have fun with your little girl, her behavior sounds typical.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Coya,
If Bailey and Chloe get enough exercises they are couch potatoes par excellance.

They take lounging to a whole new level.

The more you exercises them, I believe, the more they learn to chill out when not out burning calories. In the wild, dogs might sleep or rest 20 hours a day and hunt 4. That is survival at work.

Don't do anything with them for a few days and you'll get a whole different indoor dog.

RBD


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Our V is extremely mellow. 8)


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so jealous but as they say "a tired V is a happy V". 

On the flip side, I think doggie daycare has built up Ruby's tolerance and is hard to exercise on non day care days. We are not doing daycare for 3 weeks since my husband took time off between jobs. She seems to be sleeping a bit more which is nice.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Every V is run fun then chill out - there is no science here - just the facts of life for a Vizslas


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I feel a lot better knowing Coya's seemingly odd behavior is actually quite normal. SkyyMax, Max and Coya seem to have similar sleeping patterns. We got in tonight at 8:30, and she's snoozing away in her cozy cave and will probably remain there (or end up in our bed) through the night!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, that behavior sounds very normal to me, too. Willie sees his job as hunting chipmunks, birds, squirrels, etc., but when he isn't hunting (or playing), he rests. 

Willie's motto: "When I works, I works hard... When I sits, I sits loose... and when I thinks, I falls asleep." LOL!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Coya sounds just like Ruby, apart from we have to go in fields every day as we live out in the sticks, she'll quite often have an energy burst when we get back and then settle down to being a mellow laid back girl


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac in a field crazy boy!
Mac at home....sleepy boy.

All day everyday.


----------

